# Shipping Laptop from HK to USA



## questionsforyou (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey All

I have a damaged laptop (recently involved in a fire) and I would like to send it to the USA (for insurance reasons). As far as I'm concerned air freight is out of the question, the only other options are by sea or land. 

Has anyone tried to send damaged electronics or know of any companies that are able to send damaged laptop and its batteries (lithium) to the USA via sea or land?

Any help/recommendations are greatly appreciated!


----------



## AdahRobin (May 26, 2014)

Yes. You may take Sea-freight forwarding services otherwise go for Rail-freight Forwarding services. Both are reasonable services.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

By the time you have paid for it to go to the US and have it returned to you  you will possibly get it repaired cheaper in Hong Kong.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> By the time you have paid for it to go to the US and have it returned to you  you will possibly get it repaired cheaper in Hong Kong.


It very much sounds like its beyond repair!


----------

